# Depression over weight



## Sar (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont know if anyone ever gets this but I cant help it atall I am way too skinny and I think about it every day and actually cry my eyes out. I hate getting so emotional about it. I have tried so hard to gain weight and its just not happening. And I have read so many things about accepting your body etc but I am just finding it so hard.. I cant wear anything I want to wear like hotpants/skirts/dresses etc I wear like 5 pairs of tights under my jeans just so I dont look as skinny. I am so depressed about something that I really cant change and even just little comments off people when I know they arent trying to be rude upset me so much I dont know what to do


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you really thin? Or is it just your self perception? I'm not asking to be mean or critical and I'm not going to say anything about how other ppl would kill to be thin. I'm asking because you could be suffering form Body Dysmorphic Disoder. My thoughts on this would be to visit a doctor and find out if you are in your proper weight class for your height and body type. If you are express your concerns to them about your weight and how you can gain in a healthy and safe manner. Good Luck  and I wish the best for you.


----------



## Sar (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Are you really thin? Or is it just your self perception? I'm not asking to be mean or critical and I'm not going to say anything about how other ppl would kill to be thin. I'm asking because you could be suffering form Body Dysmorphic Disoder. My thoughts on this would be to visit a doctor and find out if you are in your proper weight class for your height and body type. If you are express your concerns to them about your weight and how you can gain in a healthy and safe manner. Good Luck  and I wish the best for you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you. I am really thin like everybody makes comments about it but I am not sickly where doctors are worried about it(My BMI is underweight but as I am 18 they say thats acceptable if I am eating normally). I have tried talking to them about it and they made suggestions about eating more calories and I really did try and tried those milkshakes with extra calories and adding peanut butter/icecream for more calories everyday but I just meant to be like this I guess but I just think I do have a problem because my insecurities are just so bad like even make it hard to have relationship.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 

 
_Thank you. I am really thin like everybody makes comments about it but I am not sickly where doctors are worried about it. I have tried talking to them about it and they made suggestions about eating more calories and I really did try and tried those milkshakes with extra calories and adding peanut butter/icecream for more calories everyday but I just meant to be like this I guess but I just think I do have a problem because my insecurities are just so bad like even make it hard to have relationship._

 
Again I would suggest a doctor or therapist that specalizes in weight issues. Hopefully you can find someone with a combination of the two. It's not going to be easy but if you are determined I'm sure you will succeed. Alot of people dont realize that some thin people have the same issues about themselves as overweight people do. They think its ok to make comments about someone's eating habits if they are thin that they NEVER would if the same person was obese.


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 

 
_Thank you. I am really thin like everybody makes comments about it but I am not sickly where doctors are worried about it. I have tried talking to them about it and they made suggestions about eating more calories and I really did try and tried those milkshakes with extra calories and adding peanut butter/icecream for more calories everyday but I just meant to be like this I guess but I just think I do have a problem because my insecurities are just so bad like even make it hard to have relationship._

 
I understand that this may not seem so helpful to you, but please try to take comfort in the fact that the doctors are not worried.  The recommendation to try to take in more calories is a valid one, but you seem to be one of those (lucky, many would say, especially in health terms) people with a very high metabolism.  In that case, you may even eat a lot more than you normally do, but your body will find a way to eliminate the excess.

While this may not be comforting to you, in health terms this is actually considered a "good problem", being that your apparent risk for disturbances such as obesity (and associated ones, like high blood pressure, diabetes, etc) would be much lower than for most of the population.  On the other hand, it's understandable that this goes against your desire to have a fuller body type.

Have you considered weight and strength training?  Sometimes building muscle mass even slightly can make a significant difference in our overall body confidence and perception. 

If I may make a suggestion, I would definitely recommend that you also seek therapy, especially since your perceptions are affecting your personal life and involvements.  Therapy may help you greatly in coming to terms with your physique and also dealing with any associated anxiety or depression.  Your perception of yourself is far more important than how others see and treat you--and I believe that therapy can help you with this.

Take care and best of luck!


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2009)

..........


----------

